# 50ml Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml



## powders101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a steroid Powder recipe for making 50ml of 200mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate.

First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:

10 grams Test Cypionate
Magic Solution
40ml Sterile Oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
2 - 18 or 20 guage needles
50ml Vial
50ml Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

STEP #1: Now that all materials are in place, take out scale (i like to calibrate it every use) and put on unsterile 50ml vial on scale and zero out.

STEP #2: 
A) Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
B) Place powder in vial.
C) Add 5mls of "Magic Solution" to the vial.

STEP #2: Swirl the mix of solution and powder around in the vial.
A glass stir rod is very good to have for this though it is not nessasary.

STEP #4: 
A) Heat a pan or pot of water just to the point where it starts to boil then pull it off and onto a burner  heat is off.
B) Then place the vial into the water and let it sit for about 10-15 minutes. Give it a swirl and or stir with the glass rod to help it melt in the solution.

STEP #5: Add 35mls of oil to the solution. You can use a funnel as shown.
NOTE: To sterilize the funnel you can wash it well and let it air dry. Then run some Methyl Alcohol through it and let it dry again.

STEP #6: You will want to re-heat the water to boiling point again as you will be letting it sit in it again.

STEP #7: At this point you can placea stopper on the vial and shake it well. Then place it in the bath of hot water for approx 15 minutes.
NOTE: it may take some time for it to fully suspend and may look grainy but it will suspend... it just takes a little time.

STEP #8: This set-up will look familiar to those who have made Fina.

The set-up is a sterile vial that is vented and the whatmen filter attached to an 18 guage pin.

You will draw from the vial and then cover the pin and detach it from the syringe. Then re-attach the syringe to the whatman filter that stays attached to the vial.
Slow and steady you will push the product through the filter using the 10ml. syringe.

You will do this till all the product is filtered AND keeping track of how many mls you push through.

You will want to even it out in the end and purge the filter with whatever amount of sterile oil is nessesary to make it 50mls. This will also get all the remaining product flushed out of the filter.

You final product will be a painless 200mg/ml @ 50mls of Test Cyp.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

Test Cypionate - 20ml

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams testosterone cypionate
    15.25 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 5 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
5    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
6    gently shake the vial.
7    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
8    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
9    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
10    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
11    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another Article -*

Test Cypionate - 40ml

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams testosterone cypionate
    30.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 10 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
5    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
6    gently shake the vial.
7    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
8    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
9    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
10    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
11    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------

